# Lumia 640XL dual sim damned



## augustinionut (Jan 19, 2018)

So, i copied an provxml file to the phone and hardreset it. Phone has gone to sad face. Meanwhile, i unlocked bootloader, enabled root access, disabled root acces, lockedback  bootloader. And flashed to wp8.1 using wdrt. The problem is that my phone was impersonated as lumia950xl before to get last insider builds..  And after reflash i got Reset Protection recovery key screen. After i erased phone from my account and got the key, i cant recover phone. I fear to make emergency call and go to store to activate my account on phone.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 19, 2018)

Interesting....
I have an FRP locked 640 XL I bought off ebay for parts.  I think I know what you mean by, "I fear to make emergency call and go to store to activate my account on phone." Microsoft seems at this point the only entity that can disable reset protection on the chip.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 19, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Interesting....
> I think I know what you mean by, "I fear to make emergency call and go to store to activate my account on phone."

Click to collapse



No, you don't. Make the call, activate video call, store will open to install skipe, there in store settings page you can insert your credentials.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 19, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> No, you don't. Make the call, activate video call, store will open to install skipe, there in store settings page you can insert your credentials.

Click to collapse



That is one way to do it, but it won't disable FRP will it?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 20, 2018)

So, there is internet connection. I can insert Microsoft account, it notify me if i insert wrong password....but when i put good password and press login...bang....there is no internet connection, please retry  Fkng Microsoft.


----------



## gus33000 (Jan 20, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> So, there is internet connection. I can insert Microsoft account, it notify me if i insert wrong password....but when i put good password and press login...bang....there is no internet connection, please retry  Fkng Microsoft.

Click to collapse



How about just bypassing it?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 20, 2018)

Just how? There is no return. Im talking about first screen, where it ask for key or account. After inserting account , no login


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Jan 20, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4RQtSq0oqDM

Maybe this is your solution


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

Bypassing is the first step.  I have not yet found a way to disable it...if even possible.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 20, 2018)

No keyboard settings on wp8.1.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> No keyboard settings on wp8.1.

Click to collapse



Upgrade to W10M...If you push the cabs for W10M to it via iutool you might actually bypass the FRP setup...that has happened to me before.  But if you hard reset again on W10M unsuccessful to disable FRP it will show again.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 20, 2018)

A full list of cabs for lumia 640 xl dual sim rm_1067?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

Download the wim file here
Open it in 7zip.  Extract the folder for 640-640XL to a directory and push the cabs.  You might even be able to just avoid all the work and download Microsofts otcupdater tool and use it to upgrade back to W10M...either or will work.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Microsofts otcupdater tool

Click to collapse



Phone started to download. Now at gears spinning.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

@augustinionut
So the Skype trick...it is a bypass only right?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 20, 2018)

Phone updated to 10.0.13080.107  I passed first screen, apps don't open, configuration neither... i will try to update thru otcupdater.

Needed to manually install phonesettings.appx.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Phone updated to 10.0.13080.107  I passed first screen, apps don't open, configuration neither... i will try to update thru otcupdater.

Click to collapse



If there is an FRP trip on your device, it will return but not until a Factory Reset/Hard Reset.  But at least you get to use your phone again...

Edit: Oh and if you decide to try to remote wipe your phone once your account is back on.  Don't just in case you have the same problem as me.  My phone is FRP locked and bypassed.  I was able to login with my account and add the phone to my account.  One day was messing around and decided to test the remote wipe feature.  It worked, sort of... There is some bug or an issue now that every time I sign into the phone to add it back to my account it immediately remote wipes it again.  WP8 won't do this though since it does not run a compatible verison of the OS to use such features on the 640 XL.


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm goying thru the second update 

Tomorrow i will look here https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn757558(v=vs.85).aspx using WPinternals.
EDIT:

Third update now...

EDIT2: i installed reset protection cab. But strange, cant reset phone, no internet connection . And language don't stick, it changed to default allways.


Still fighting https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/manufacture/mobile/reset-protection


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 21, 2018)

So today i repeated all stuff. I reseted user data meanwhile the bootloader was unlock and root access activated. The sad face appeared again. So....flash to wp8.1.... and all from the beginning.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 22, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> So today i repeated all stuff. I reseted user data meanwhile the bootloader was unlock and root access activated. The sad face appeared again. So....flash to wp8.1.... and all from the beginning.

Click to collapse



Maybe wait to see what Heathcliff74 has on his next release...?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 22, 2018)

NOPE. 

I-m done with my lumia 640 xl.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 19, 2018)

Here i go again: i bricked the phone formating hen was in mass storage mode. How to unbrick? Is a litle more complicated, i have no bootloader flashed. The phone appear as qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader  9008. Using thor2 has no success, cant send signature, or the ansewer is not in XML format.

Any help please?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 21, 2018)

Shorting dload board points dont work, the phone is still in qdloader 9008 mode.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 21, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Shorting dload board points dont work, the phone is still in qdloader 9008 mode.

Click to collapse



If you really want to invest in saving it, research whether an Advance Box can recover...http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f60...shing-emmc-tp-first-world-1944254/index2.html


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 21, 2018)

I can get a cheaper mainboard from aliexpres at 30 euro instead of advanced box. 
Im looking already for a new lumia 950 xl DS.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 23, 2018)

We have this on the mainboard  
DBG_UART_TX
DBG_UART_RX

It means serial connection. 

And with serial to usb adapter... http://forum.gsmdevelopers.com/gene...149-unbrick-mtk-phones-rx-tx-method-atom.html

Putty.....


----------



## nate0 (Apr 25, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> We have this on the mainboard
> DBG_UART_TX
> DBG_UART_RX
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Diag ports.  At what point during the SoC boot/power up do those ports open up?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 25, 2018)

Will see. 950 xl dual sim on the way


----------

